# Kann mit "su" nicht zu root wechseln

## Stere

Ich kann hier mit "su" nicht zu root wechseln, um zb. mal den mc zu starten. Seltsam! Ich bekomme immer nur folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> stere@sterepc1 / $ su
> 
> Password: das_richtige_pw!
> 
> su: Permission denied
> ...

 

Vielleicht muß ich das noch irgendwo "freischalten", aber wo? Habe schon in /etc gesucht und "man su" hat mir auch nicht weitergeholfen. Helft mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge.

Danke im voraus.

----------

## Deever

Das thema wurde bereits öfters behandelt.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Stichwort: group 'wheel'

----------

## Stere

Danke für den Tipp!

Das Stichwort wheel hat mir weitergeholfen.  Hatte vorher immer im Forum nach "su" oder "su AND permissions" usw. gesucht und komischerweise keine Suchergebnisse erhalten.

----------

## Marvin-X

 *Stere wrote:*   

> Ich kann hier mit "su" nicht zu root wechseln, um zb. mal den mc zu starten. Seltsam! 
> 
> Vielleicht muß ich das noch irgendwo "freischalten", aber wo? 

 

Hi,

hier hat sich Gentoo ein *BSD Feature abgeschaut. Im Gegensatz zu Linux wo einfach jeder mit su zum Superuser werden kann, geht das unter einem *BSD nur wenn der User auch in der Gruppe wheel ist. Den User einfach in diese Gruppe aufnehmen. Steht aber auch im Installations-Howto genau so beschrieben.

----------

## Beforegod

Und geschlossen!

----------

